# Please Help



## gmunoz (Oct 23, 2004)

I met someone the other day who told me his father created his own style that is mostly unknown.  I know nothing about Judo or any similar MA, but according to this guy, this style is a mixture of Judo and jujutsu or something like that.  THe name of the style I believe he said was Romijutsu (I think that's how he said it).  Anyhow, has anyone ever heard of this style?  It is possible I completely botched the spelling or pronunciation.  I am simply going off of my memory.


----------



## Ceicei (Oct 23, 2004)

Judo is derived from JuJutsu and originated from Japan.  Many, if not all, jutsu/jitsu styles came from JuJutsu.  Since you said your friend's father created a style of jujutsu, what questions do you have about it?  There are several hybrids that exist out there and can generally be identified by the -jutsu/-jitsu suffix.  Some have been around for quite a while and are recognized as martial arts on their own merits.

- Ceicei


----------



## gmunoz (Oct 25, 2004)

My first question is: Has anyone heard of a style called Romijutsu (or something like that)?  If so what is the correct name and spelling and what are one's opinion of the art?


----------



## Ceicei (Oct 25, 2004)

A search of different -jutsu "families" brought up an alternate spelling romijutsu/ramijutsu/romajutsu as yamajutsu. I'm not sure if it is a different way of pronunciation. I've tried with the -jitsu suffix also. I didn't come up with anything that appears to be similar.

If you do indeed have the correct spelling, then it appears to be a new system. At the very least, it's not well known enough for many of us to offer much help answering what it is, other than assume it is a hybrid/variation of a -jutsu style. 

My only suggestion is to inquire further with your friend's father. He should be able to answer more about what it is and what systems/styles he has studied that helped contribute to the new/unknown style.

- Ceicei


----------



## gmunoz (Oct 25, 2004)

Thank you so much. I'll have to do that.  The only problem is I lost his number.  I'll wait to see him again.  Again thank you for your response.


----------

